# By Demand [May 2013]



## Sid_gamer (Apr 2, 2013)

*Demands can also be made by e-mail, story  ideas and other suggestions (Fast Track ideas, design, demands for  specific articles etc) to 
*img502.imageshack.us/img502/1421/editory.png
Suggestions for DVD content, mail links or suggestions to 
*img829.imageshack.us/img829/9820/bydemandtext.png
*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Only for DVD content*
*Some more ways in which you can send us demands. If you use Free  Download Manager, set the files for download, limit the bandwidth to  minimal (3-4 bytes/s), export the download list, then mail us the list  of suggestions to the DVD email id mentioned above. See if you can send  us lists for the perfect 16GB content mix, so we'll get an idea of how  much content you want*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Listed below are sites where we get most of our stuff for the DVD. Keep adding more interesting sites to the list...

*Software:* Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Download.com, Free Downloads Encyclopedia - Softpedia
*Games:* GameSpot is your go-to source for  video game news, reviews, and entertainment, GamersHell.com - Largest  Independent Video Gaming Website (gh3d.com) - GamersHell.com
*Game Trailers:* Video Game Trailers for Wii, PSP, Xbox, PS3 & More | Upcoming Video Games
*HD Trailers:* Best Place on the Web to Download HD Trailers - HD-Trailers.net (HDTN)
*Music:* Free and legal music downloads -  Jamendo, If You Make It, Daytrotter: The source for new music discovery  and free MP3 downloads from the best emerging bands., QUOTE UNQUOTE  RECORDS.COM! HOME OF "RECORDS"!, Purevolume, Mp3.com
*Audiobooks:*  librivox.org, AudioOwl - Free Audio Books - Download mp3 and iPod format today!
Lectures and Courses: academicearth.org, MIT Open Courseware, Open Yale Courses, freevideolectures.com
*Distros:* distrowatch.com
*Movies:* vodo.net
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
_PS: To ensure that your requests are added to the DVDs, please try to send them in by the 8-12 of each month _ ​


----------



## Flash (Apr 2, 2013)

So, finally a BY DEMAND thread.

Building Apps for Windows Phone 8 Jump Start: (01a) Introducing Windows Phone 8 Development Part 1 | Building Apps for Windows Phone 8 Jump Start | Channel 9

All the 20 videos of it..
With the arrival of Lumia in April, it will be a perfect combination.


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 2, 2013)

Kali Linux ( amd64 ) for 64 Bit


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 3, 2013)

Ubuntu 13.04[whenever its out]

LibreOffice Productivity Suite Download » LibreOffice

foobar2000


----------



## Sid_gamer (Apr 3, 2013)

@thetechfreak

We always provide an office suite in our essentials every month, 

foobar2000 will be added to the DVD.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 3, 2013)

@Sid_gamer I actually implied you guys should give LibreOffice v4.0

Anyways more requests:

1. Calibre
It‘s a great eBook manager for PC.
Link: *download.cnet.com/Calibre/3000-20412_4-10910277.html

2. Firefox 20

3. CCleaner 4
Download: *www.piriform.com/ccleaner

4. Thunderbird 17
Download: *filehippo.com/download_thunderbird/


Sorry for my multiple requests. Its been a long time since I requested Software


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 3, 2013)

game requests:

RaceRoom Racing Experience Or Planetside 2 please.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 3, 2013)

Some tutorials on CUDA programming would be awesome and extremely useful for all.


----------



## chandigarhfellow (Apr 5, 2013)

rajshri production movies archives like mera naam joker , bootpolish etc one by one. Much better than black and white non watchable movies


----------



## tech0freak0 (Apr 5, 2013)

Game Request: All Points Bulletin (APB)
Its free to play game on steam


----------



## Sid_gamer (Apr 8, 2013)

@Digital Fragger : Planetside 2 and Raceroom both are too large for the DVD.


----------



## aaruni (Apr 9, 2013)

A single player free to play game will be nice (for linux steam)


----------



## ajit1 (Apr 9, 2013)

pc games like vice city,maxpayne,project IGI all ver , the though are not free android games ,ringtone


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 9, 2013)

ajit1 said:


> pc games like vice city,maxpayne,project IGI all ver , the though are not free android games ,ringtone



How on planet Earth will a mag provide games like these for free 

I really don't want digit to provide ringtones and things.


----------



## ajit1 (Apr 9, 2013)

Article on  Money marketing company  and
how to check them online that company is fraud or not


----------



## Flash (Apr 9, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> How on planet Earth will a mag provide games like these for free



There are some free-digital-download games available.
I guess, Digit once gave POP:SOT freely in some month's DVD.


----------



## sarthak (Apr 10, 2013)

Android app development tutorials


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 10, 2013)

sarthak said:


> Android app development tutorials


A previous ThinkDigit DVD (of 2013) already contained that content. Check it out.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 10, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> There are some free-digital-download games available.
> I guess, Digit once gave POP:SOT freely in some month's DVD.



That was one exception and that too needed a US address hence I could not use.


GTA VC, IGI are free digital downloads? Which site is giving them for free? Don't tell me its free on a P2P site


----------



## Flash (Apr 10, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> GTA VC, IGI are free digital downloads? Which site is giving them for free? Don't tell me its free on a P2P site



I said "There are some", not specifically to GTA VC, IGI.
Top 50 best free games you should play today | News | TechRadar



harshilsharma63 said:


> A previous ThinkDigit DVD (of 2013) already contained that content. Check it out.


Digit-January-2013 [OMEGA]

@OP: How about *store.steampowered.com/app/11020/
With the thinkdigit playdate going on, lots of people will join over a weekend.


----------



## sanny16 (Apr 11, 2013)

Provide a game poster of upcoming games


----------



## msdravi (Apr 13, 2013)

Give Some SEO Tools


----------



## Flash (Apr 13, 2013)

sanny16 said:


> Provide a game poster of upcoming games


You mean wallpapers?
 Coz, this thread is only for DVD contents.


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 14, 2013)

Give us HD trailers for Monolith Soft's X and HD 60 FPS trailer for Platinum Games' The Wonderful 101. HD ACIV:BF trailer would also be pretty cool.


----------



## Sid_gamer (Apr 15, 2013)

*Thread closed.*
Demands made after 10th April will be looked into, for the next month.


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 15, 2013)

^ you forgot to lock the thread mate!


----------



## c2tarun (Apr 15, 2013)

I love top 10 section on website. A top 10 section for Desktops and All-in-Ones would be great and very helpful.


----------

